# 1200w 4x4 hydrohut!!!!!



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 15, 2009)

Heres the deal!..
I just recently bought a 4x4 hydrohut silver edition and plan to grow some morning glory! This will be my second time growing this strain so it should be better than the first! 

heres a break down on what is inside the tent as of now!

Lights- 2 600w digital ballast HPS/MH both in 6inch air cooled hoods..

Fans/Filter-2 400+cfm can fans..1 for the hoods and 1 for the carbon filter..

i also have a few digital timers and thermometers im gunna hook up once i get everything going!...this will be a pretty slow moving thread untill i start things up! but make sure u stay tuned! 













Both fans run into this T and out 1 vent in the tent!













You can see how everything is hanging pretty good in this pic and the next one below it.


----------



## raulhawkins718 (Dec 15, 2009)

im subscribing...this is going to be awesome


----------



## statik (Dec 15, 2009)

Subbed. Running 2 600's in there huh? Nice. I think I may do that next time around...idk though. If I up my lighting I may just be going with a bigger room as well and use the tent for mothers/clones or something.

Clean set up there man. Couple questions though. I am noticing that you hung your filter over your lights. How tall do you think your plants are going to get? Thats why I have my filter shoved all the way over to one side of the hut...to allow for more head room in the center. If I remember correctly these huts are only 7ft tall. Looks to me like you are losing close to a foot in height that way. Not knocking, just wondering. Morning Glory a short stature strain?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 15, 2009)

i top my plants 2 weeks before flowering,it keeps them from shooting up and it makes for more heads instead of 1 main fat bud..i'll keep them all at about 4 feet..vegg for like 4-6 weeks..flower for 9-10..i can still pull the lights up about another foot and a half if i had to..


----------



## statik (Dec 15, 2009)

Yeah okay that makes more sense now. I am thinking about lollipoping my plants and training them through a net if they start getting too tall. I have way too many plants for a 3x3 tray (in a 4x4 hut) right now I have 34 plants in 1 gall grow bags. They are really starting to push into each other already and I havent thrown the switch yet. So I figure I can keep more of them if I cut out the lower growth.

I wanted to top them originally, but I think I am going to be forced to lollipop. You've seen my grow, what do you think? Sorry for kind of hijacking your thread here. just figured since we were on the subject. lol


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 15, 2009)

u should just top them now..transplant and flower as many as u can fit into the 4x4 space!..lol scrog would be a good idea too..i always wanted to try that!!


----------



## statik (Dec 15, 2009)

Cool, so I should probably wait to flower after topping right? Just dropped a post in my thread...one of my thoughts is sort of like a Scrog...but not quite.


----------



## dgk4life (Dec 15, 2009)

nice set up. im currently runnin a 5x5x7 tent wit one 1000 watt quantum light. r u worried about temps. im not but i also have the air in my tent bein replaced 4x a min and my cold air comin in is roughly 56 degrees which keeps my lights on temp at about 75-78


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 16, 2009)

nice. I would plumb the first hood's intake to get air from outside the tent. right now you're sucking 400 cfm of clean and 400 cfm of smelly air and pumping them somewhere. So basically you're only cleaning 50% of your air. plus, you don't need 800 cfm for that tent. you need only 160-220 cfm. 

just my .02 but I can't wait to see what 1200w can do in a 4x4. I was just talkin about doing that myself not more than 30 minutes ago.

Did you mention what kinds of bulbs you're using for veg and flower?


----------



## jakethetank (Dec 16, 2009)

looks awesome


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 16, 2009)

dgk4life said:


> nice set up. im currently runnin a 5x5x7 tent wit one 1000 watt quantum light. r u worried about temps. im not but i also have the air in my tent bein replaced 4x a min and my cold air comin in is roughly 56 degrees which keeps my lights on temp at about 75-78


im not really worried at all..i ran the lights for about 2 hours the other day to see how hot it would really get in there...hottest it got was 82 degrees and thats with no fan pushing air in...56 degree air going in is kinda cold!..becareful man!



smokingrubber said:


> nice. I would plumb the first hood's intake to get air from outside the tent. right now you're sucking 400 cfm of clean and 400 cfm of smelly air and pumping them somewhere. So basically you're only cleaning 50% of your air. plus, you don't need 800 cfm for that tent. you need only 160-220 cfm.
> 
> just my .02 but I can't wait to see what 1200w can do in a 4x4. I was just talkin about doing that myself not more than 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Did you mention what kinds of bulbs you're using for veg and flower?


the fan cooling the lights isnt hooked up sucking air from outside of the tent cause its sucking the hot air out from inside! 2 600w lights get hot as fuck!!!..if it starts smelling really stong when i start to flower then i will hook it up and run somekind of fan blowing air into the tent!..as of now though those fans are blowing rite outside my window!


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 16, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> the fan cooling the lights isnt hooked up sucking air from outside of the tent cause its sucking the hot air out from inside! 2 600w lights get hot as fuck!!!..if it starts smelling really stong when i start to flower then i will hook it up and run somekind of fan blowing air into the tent!..as of now though those fans are blowing rite outside my window!


so you're sucking 800cfm out of the tent. 400cfm is cleaned and 400cfm is NOT cleaned. Why even bother with the filter if you're only going to clean half the air? That makes no sense.

Solution: get rid of 1 fan & connect the filter to the first hood.

smelly air in tent --> carbon filter (now clean air) --> Hood #1 (now warm clean air) --> Hood #2 (now warmer clean air) --> 400cfm fan --> exhausted outside as clean warm air.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 16, 2009)

wtf dude r u serious?!?.....if i hooked up the filter to the hood then it would suck in less air "more constriction" this is y there is 2 fans!...yes 50% of the air is being cleaned witch is plenty enough for me! thisis y i bother with the filter!...u ever try to raise and lower a 40pound filter connected to a light?..IM ALL SET!.. like i said in the last post...if it starts to smell too strong when i start flowering then im gunna hook up a piece of flex to the hood...but for now its staying the way it is!  sorry if i sound rude..im just aggrivated and need to get stoned!!!

btw im not really to worried about smell.. its all going out a window...but like u said 50% of it is being cleaned witch makes me feel safe..

im gunna start my seedling with floros..then when it gets big enough im gunna take some clones..then kick on the 2 mh! for 4 weeks veggin.....then i will transplant and start flowering!..the HID bulbs are agro max bulbs HPS and MH


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 25, 2009)

5 days old!  p1 and 2 are grandaddy purps..just some seeds i had from awhile back..i hope there fem.! the MG is 99.9% barneys fem. morning glory!..ive done 3 so far and they were all good!.


----------



## hybrid93sivic (Dec 25, 2009)

Sick set up man!! Did you use your XSI for these pics?? If so..then they look real good!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 25, 2009)

hybrid93sivic said:


> Sick set up man!! Did you use your XSI for these pics?? If so..then they look real good!!


 thank you..and yesir is did


----------



## don2009 (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool set up bro +rep keep up the good work


----------



## sogrow (Dec 26, 2009)

Pulling up a chair....subscribed


----------



## Shackleford.R (Dec 26, 2009)

Fisheye! 
this looks cool i'm subbed and +rep for the hood/fan/vent setup nicely done.


Shack


----------



## statik (Dec 29, 2009)

So your temps have stayed decentish (low 80's) and you didnt even have all the fans running. You are running twice the wattage I am, so I think I should be fine. I have been wondering whats going to happen temp wise in my hut when the 600w comes on.

So you've started 3 seeds? Is that all you plan on putting in there or?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 30, 2009)

Shackleford.R said:


> Fisheye!
> this looks cool i'm subbed and +rep for the hood/fan/vent setup nicely done.
> 
> Shack


thanks for the rep dude! 



statik said:


> So your temps have stayed decentish (low 80's) and you didnt even have all the fans running. You are running twice the wattage I am, so I think I should be fine. I have been wondering whats going to happen temp wise in my hut when the 600w comes on.
> 
> So you've started 3 seeds? Is that all you plan on putting in there or?


 
naah dude fans were on..i did a test to see how hot it would get..i let the systems run for 2 hours and it maxed at 80 somthing and there was no fan in the tent blowing air around..im not to worried about temps rite now since its winter..summer is a bitch though!...i plan on doing 10 MG clones..and prob like 5 off each purps..im giving a few purp clones away to be tested too..lol but im def flowering atleast 10 MG plants and hopefully a few purps if there fem.!...i need to get some more pots now too.lol..fuck me im always buying more shit!


----------



## statik (Dec 30, 2009)

GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks for the rep dude!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya man, just watch our old buddy Bob Smith and his spending sprees...lmao. Wish I had that kind of dough to throw at a grow. As is I am close to like $4k in with the hut, fans, pumps, lights, nutes, medium...well..you know.

I was hoping you were going to throw some other plants in there. I mean, you could grow 3 beastly plants for sure in a 4x4 with 2 600's!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 30, 2009)

i have 3 legit strains...morning glory,red diesel,and g13xhaze...runnin low on the seeds though..rite now only 2 g13 seeds,2 red diesel and 1morning glory...there all amazing but the mg had the most amazing taste and smell!!!...im gunna save the g13 seeds for some other time cause they have a longer flowering time...the rd is bomb too and i will also wait for another time...i like to try to stick to 1 strain so i have an even growth!..


----------



## statik (Dec 30, 2009)

Bwah...yeah..one strain. Whats my sig say? 11!? LMAO..

I had no idea all of those seeds were going to pop. 50 seeds, that were all about 2 years old...and 43 sprouted..who woulda thought huh? Indeed sticking with 1 - 2 strains max next time.

I take it you are looking for a nice mama plant out of the seeds you have left? Perpetual cloning maybe? Pretty sure you are like the rest of us and when you find a quality strain you want to find a way to hold onto it for as long as possible.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Dec 31, 2009)

statik said:


> Bwah...yeah..one strain. Whats my sig say? 11!? LMAO..
> 
> I had no idea all of those seeds were going to pop. 50 seeds, that were all about 2 years old...and 43 sprouted..who woulda thought huh? Indeed sticking with 1 - 2 strains max next time.
> 
> I take it you are looking for a nice mama plant out of the seeds you have left? Perpetual cloning maybe? Pretty sure you are like the rest of us and when you find a quality strain you want to find a way to hold onto it for as long as possible.


exactly dude...im just gunna keep clonein the shit out of this mg!..im giving away atleast 10-20 clones to friends so the strain stays around,even after im done flowering!.. i'll just grab a few clones from them and start up again!..i wish i got 10 packs instead of 5!...but next time i order seeds im def. get 10 packs! 

i'll try to get some pics up tonight or some time this weekend!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 4, 2010)

just transplanted and kicked on the MH!...pics soon!


----------



## mb4 (Jan 4, 2010)

Awesome setup. I'm running the 4x4x6'7 DR 120 with one 600w MH. I have not turned up the lights yet but I did a 24 hour test run and I hit 85 degrees. 

My light pulls air from out side the tent now, I might switch it over to pull from inside like yours.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 4, 2010)

mb4 said:


> Awesome setup. I'm running the 4x4x6'7 DR 120 with one 600w MH. I have not turned up the lights yet but I did a 24 hour test run and I hit 85 degrees.
> 
> My light pulls air from out side the tent now, I might switch it over to pull from inside like yours.


 
yah man i would tell u to do the same only if ur not worry about smell...im going to make a custom carbon fitler to connect to the hood incase it smells too strong during flowering...but i think 50% of the clean air should be fine for now!


"pics uploading"


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 4, 2010)

15 days old.










..
.
window view





..
.
nice tight nodes!





.
..


























.
..
30 gal. tank with airstone for water source...i'll be filling this about every 2 weeks once theres about 10 plants in there..





..
.
Bulbs


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 4, 2010)

what is the res for? do you have drip irrigation running???


Shack


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 4, 2010)

nope..just to water the ladys.. the hut is kinda far from a water source so i just filled the tank and threw an airstone in it..easyer to controll ph too!


----------



## Shackleford.R (Jan 4, 2010)

oh i hear you mah dude! i had a 5 gallon tank i had been using for a drip system while i was out of town. now she just holds water for hand watering. i agree it is handy!


Shack


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 10, 2010)

3 weeks from seedling..

Next week i will top them and start givein them some nutes! 






.
..
.
GDP..




















.
..
.
Morning Glory










..


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 21, 2010)

Trans planted P1 into a 5gal. bucket yesturday...gunna go P2 and the morning glory in to 6 gal. buckets!..i decided that im not gunna top these plants since there all mothers..i want the to get tall as fuck with a shitload of growth everywhere!...possible update with pics later!


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks good, and I thought 2x 600's in a 5x5 was a lot of light, nice job in the 4x4.


----------



## sogrow (Jan 22, 2010)

Looking healthy.Coming along nicely.
Just eating my popcorn here!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

pics uploading!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 22, 2010)

I cant wait till there bigger so i can start clonein!!!


Heres P2

shes looking healthy!..but,these purp plants r gettin blown away by the morning glory! "take a good look at the lower branches from the side shots and u can see"







Side of P2





.
..
.
Morning Glory











Glory Side pics










.
..
.
P2..i noticed it was turning a little bit yellow on all the leaves,i gave it some nutes and its gettin green again!.






P2 Side pic


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 23, 2010)

Ttt.....


----------



## statik (Jan 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Ttt.....


Uhm.....what???????


----------



## Shrubs First (Jan 23, 2010)

That pic of the plant with all the purple stems and undergrowth
looks to be phosphorous deficient.

Do you have both 600's running right now?


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> so you're sucking 800cfm out of the tent. 400cfm is cleaned and 400cfm is NOT cleaned. Why even bother with the filter if you're only going to clean half the air? That makes no sense.
> 
> Solution: get rid of 1 fan & connect the filter to the first hood.
> 
> smelly air in tent --> carbon filter (now clean air) --> Hood #1 (now warm clean air) --> Hood #2 (now warmer clean air) --> 400cfm fan --> exhausted outside as clean warm air.


Yea thats how its suppose to be.......


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> wtf dude r u serious?!?.....if i hooked up the filter to the hood then it would suck in less air "more constriction" this is y there is 2 fans!...yes 50% of the air is being cleaned witch is plenty enough for me! thisis y i bother with the filter!...u ever try to raise and lower a 40pound filter connected to a light?..IM ALL SET!.. like i said in the last post...if it starts to smell too strong when i start flowering then im gunna hook up a piece of flex to the hood...but for now its staying the way it is!  sorry if i sound rude..im just aggrivated and need to get stoned!!!
> 
> btw im not really to worried about smell.. its all going out a window...but like u said 50% of it is being cleaned witch makes me feel safe..
> 
> im gunna start my seedling with floros..then when it gets big enough im gunna take some clones..then kick on the 2 mh! for 4 weeks veggin.....then i will transplant and start flowering!..the HID bulbs are agro max bulbs HPS and MH


 
Your just wasting enegry with your set up. That other guys right! You two options eather switch to one fan like he said or connect duct to the 1st hood and suck air from OUTSIDE the tent through your hoods then into the "T" and out your tent now your cleaning 100% of the air.....LOL there is no purpose in having two fans both sucking tent air but only ONE scrubbing it......thasts just silly .....


----------



## FootClan (Jan 23, 2010)

mb4 said:


> Awesome setup. I'm running the 4x4x6'7 DR 120 with one 600w MH. I have not turned up the lights yet but I did a 24 hour test run and I hit 85 degrees.
> 
> My light pulls air from out side the tent now, I might switch it over to pull from inside like yours.


If your only running ONE fan and its only cooling your hoods then wheres your exhaust? if you dont have another fan exhausting tent air or if your not using your ONE fan to cool hood & exhaust tent. then that could be a reason why your temps are lil higher than they should be....also has to do with ambient temp around the room in the tents in


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 23, 2010)

damn newbs!..


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Jan 23, 2010)

how about 

..................._______________________________________________________________________________
...................l ............................................................................................................................................................l
...................l ............................................................................................................................................................l
(Outside air)===(intake fan)===(Hood 1)===(Hood 2)====(passive outlet from building pressure and flow)===(Out side air +warmth- smell)
...................l ............................................................................................................................................................l 
...................l ............................................................................................................................................................l
...................l ............................................................................................................................................................l 
...................l................................ .......................................................................................... l
...................l.............................. =================== ...............................(the tent).......................................... l
...................l ...................................ll.........................ll.............................................................................................l
...................l....................................ll........................ ll.............................................................................................l
...................------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
of corse this will only work if you have those glass panles on you HID


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 23, 2010)

lmao!!!!!!!


----------



## newgrower21 (Jan 24, 2010)

very nice setup man porno plants nice 1


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 25, 2010)

Where did you get your seeds from? I hate to break it to you but there are no GDP seeds. GDP is a California bred strain and can only be attained by clones. Whoever sold you "GDP" seeds was yanking your chain.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 26, 2010)

dude if u think 1 stain stays in cali only then ur smoking some bomb shit!!!!..send some my way!


----------



## statik (Jan 26, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> dude if u think 1 stain stays in cali only then ur smoking some bomb shit!!!!..send some my way!


That's not what he means Gnome. What he means is that GDP is a clone only strain. Much like MK-Ultra. Meaning, there are no seeds to be had. If there are, the breeders keep them VERY close.

As far as I know the closest thing you will find seed wise to GDP is Purple Wreck or Querkle.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 26, 2010)

i think thats some fucking bogus rumor!!! i dont belive that for a second!...just like g13 is a "rare" strain...everyone and there mother has it!!!!


----------



## statik (Jan 26, 2010)

Everybody and their mother has "g13" because they lie their asses off about it. Not saying it's not out there (g13), but if you do come across it chances are its been crossed with something else.

Not knocking your grow in any way Gnome. I am just saying that as far as I know, true GDP is a clone only strain. Look it up bro. What dude and I are getting at, is if you bought those seeds over the net your chances of them being true GDP are like...none. Probably still a decent purple strain though. 

I see one way you may have GDP though, went back and re-read:

https://www.rollitup.org/3573252-post14.html

Bagseed? Now that's different.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 26, 2010)

yesir!!!!..the "fake" gdp plants i have were not from seeds that i orderd!!!...only the morning glory is a breeder seed!...the 2 purp plants came from bag seeds of this shit my boy was selling for like a year straight that was called "GRANDADDY PURPS" I matched it up to sooooooo many pics sooooooo many times and the shit looks exactly the same as gdp!...either way if it is or isnt,thats what its gunna be to me!  i did look it up and i do see what u guys meen now by clone only strain!...there is NO WAY anyone gets gdp seeds online!..i will agree with that!...but that doesnt meen it cant make its way around the usa...fuck even around the world!!!!


----------



## statik (Jan 26, 2010)

If thats the case then watch them suckers for hermie issues. Chances are thats how the seeds were made. I know people say that hermie pollen = fem seeds. In most cases thats true, but you up the chances of that line becoming hermaphroditic. Going through this now with my Purple Krush (also North Cali bred and clone only).


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jan 26, 2010)

o yah dude i know! that is exactly how the seed were made!..lol...thats y i got my fingers crossed for atleast 1 of them to be a female!...the bud they came from was fucking amazing!!!!!!! i want this purps again soo bad!!

oh btw..the plants r blowing up since i transplanted them..im still waiting to take some clones!..i need the mg to be big enough so i can take atleast 12 clones the first time! last time i cloned i had 100% success!..14 out of 14 lived!


----------



## statik (Jan 26, 2010)

Right on Gnome. I feel ya on wanting that purple back. I am so devastated my PK is a hermie...mild as it is. So I am just going to do a little breeding experiment with it. I have plucked and saved some hermie banana's in a ziplock (currently in the fridge). I am going to take some pollen, pick a branch off of each plant in my hut, drop a male flower in another bag and tie it to a middle branch. Let that sit for like 2 days and then take them off.

This way I get to cross my PK with all kinds of different strains (close as I can get to not losing it entirely), not ruin my crop with seed, and HOPEFULLY come out with a nice new strain. I really want to see what will come from the WOW being crossed with it, or a Green Tea...Purple Tea..hell ya!

I seem to be becoming pretty decent at cloning. I lost half my first attempt. My second try, so far every one has rooted and started growing again. On my third attempt now. Funny thing is, the cuts look happier now (about 5 days in) than before I took them off the plants. Stoked about that one.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 13, 2010)

ok its been a while since i posted in here..im a super lazy stoner! 

i took 10 Clones off the morning glory, the 3 taller plants will be shoved in the corners when i start flowering!..there gunna blow up! lol















































Heres some jack crack that im smoking on rite now!


----------



## statik (Feb 15, 2010)

Looking great Gnome. Jack Crack? Jack Herer x Green Crack?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 16, 2010)

nah just some really good jack that gets me wicked baked off a single bong rip..my buddy calls it jack crack and it just stuck!


----------



## crippledguy (Feb 18, 2010)

wow man, just scoped out the journal, well done menge! HOW FAR ALONG ARE YOU NOW?


----------



## drchron (Feb 18, 2010)

IN for this.

looks fuckin sick. very nice neat soil job!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 19, 2010)

crippledguy said:


> wow man, just scoped out the journal, well done menge! HOW FAR ALONG ARE YOU NOW?


sunday they will be 9 weeks old 
i wish i was already flowering!...but i'll just shove them in the corners or somthing once the clones are rooted and ready to flower!



drchron said:


> IN for this.
> 
> looks fuckin sick. very nice neat soil job!


thanks dude!


----------



## statik (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Gnome, I am about to post a thread in the design part of the forum. I'll send you a link to it later. I would love your input if you don't mind.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 19, 2010)

no problem..send me the link once ur done!..u gunna pretty much show how ur tent is set up?!?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 19, 2010)

Subscribed... Nice Plants...


----------



## statik (Feb 19, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> no problem..send me the link once ur done!..u gunna pretty much show how ur tent is set up?!?


Would most likely help wouldn't it? So yeah sure I think I'll do that. Maybe even go over some of the problems I ran into this last run..


----------



## Dropastone (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice plants dude I'm coming along for the ride.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Feb 20, 2010)

i want a 10 pack of these for my next grow! http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-ice-cream-feminized/prod_1269.html ..anyone have good feedback for attitude seeds?!?


----------



## Shackleford.R (Feb 20, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i want a 10 pack of these for my next grow! http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/paradise-ice-cream-feminized/prod_1269.html ..anyone have good feedback for attitude seeds?!?


i can vouch for attitude seedbank!! good distributor, i'd recommend them to anyone!!


Shack


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 20, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## Cayd (Mar 6, 2010)

mm your bud looks great cant wait to see what your cooking up now!


----------



## statik (Mar 6, 2010)

Any updates there Gnome? Been a while...don't leave us hanging bro.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 8, 2010)

started flowering everything today!..mothers r fucking monsters! i hope they dont get to tall for the tent! or they might have to go outside!


----------



## statik (Mar 8, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> started flowering everything today!..mothers r fucking monsters! i hope they dont get to tall for the tent! or they might have to go outside!


LOL, good thing spring is around the corner eh?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 8, 2010)

yup, thats exactly what i was thinking!..i'll get some pics up later..im going out its to nice to be in the house!!..i was also thinking of doin a final super crop but i dont want it to get stressed rite at the begining of flowering and turn hermi on me...anyone every supercrop rite before flowering?!?! its only day 1!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 8, 2010)

couple quick cell pics..i'll get some better pics soon!..1 of the pup moms and 3 of the mg clones r out of this pic cause they were being waterd..

day 1 flowering!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2010)

Well like you said, its just going to cause unnecessary stress, you never know, some strains are more resiliant to stuff like that, i've seen plants topped in the beginning of flower, and still turned female


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 13, 2010)

pic update!

Day 6 Flowering!!


----------



## statik (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, those momma's are gonna get huge gnome! Your smaller ones are coming along great as well. BTW, I liked the way we entered the hut today...didn't know I could cram through ducting like that.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 13, 2010)

hahahaha im glad u picked up on! 

yes the moms r gunna get crazy big!...fuck it,i'll raise the lights for them and let the clones strech a lil..i kinda want the clones to strech a little bit anyways...we'll see what happens!...worst comes to worst i'll just move 1 light over the 10 clones and 1 light over the 3 moms..i really dont wanna put them outside!


----------



## statik (Mar 13, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> hahahaha im glad u picked up on!
> 
> yes the moms r gunna get crazy big!...fuck it,i'll raise the lights for them and let the clones strech a lil..i kinda want the clones to strech a little bit anyways...we'll see what happens!...worst comes to worst i'll just move 1 light over the 10 clones and 1 light over the 3 moms..i really dont wanna put them outside!


Yeah, that sounds like a plan with keeping one light over each group of plants if things are too out of whack later on.

I'll try and up some pics tomorrow of my now cured last harvest (some of it has already been split up sadly). As well as the new grow set up in the works. A perpetual drip (5 plants every 2 weeks)...and a side by side comparison with a 5 gal DIY DWC.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 14, 2010)

buump update pics on page 8!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 14, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> couple quick cell pics..i'll get some better pics soon!..1 of the pup moms and 3 of the mg clones r out of this pic cause they were being waterd..
> 
> day 1 flowering!



lookin good


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Mar 14, 2010)

nasty sonn!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 15, 2010)

i'll make sure u get to try some this time!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 16, 2010)

just got back from an old bmx track i rode back i nthe day..i can tell no one has been there for years!..i had a little bridge crossing a stream and it got taken down stream when it flooded..anyways,i was thinking of planting a few ladies out there..just a lot of work getting there so i dunno if its worth it..


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah man you never kno, some people might still go out there just like you did


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 16, 2010)

got 20 fem seeds coming my way!..10 bubba kush and 10 kings kush!


----------



## statik (Mar 16, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> got 20 fem seeds coming my way!..10 bubba kush and 10 kings kush!


Sweetness 

My JillyBeans are officially on their way here according to Breedbay. Needless to say Gnome, I am watching out for those punk kids who vandalized (okay, stole) my mailbox last week. 

I'm like Bonnie Dumanis (our DA) watching all the Medi Clubs here in SD...like a fucking starving hawk.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 19, 2010)

pics tm!..mothers r showing budsites everywhere!!!..guess i got lucky with these 2 purp bag seeds..both look like they have diff. genetics though..

The clones are obviously takein a little more time but there growing quick!


----------



## purplecream (Mar 19, 2010)

very nice grow


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 20, 2010)

day 12 flowering..clones r strating to get a lot taller! im hopein to have a nice size cola bud on each of them"nothing to crazy" and the mothers have bud sites everywhere!...bit its so brite in there i might turn off 1 light next time i take pics..but heres a bunch of random photos!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2010)

I like the set up, the everything look's great. Can't wait to see some buds, how many plants are in there?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks dude...13 plants, 3 mothers and 10 clones!


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 20, 2010)

Nice, thats a huge ass grow tent, how much you think you will yield?


----------



## Cayd (Mar 22, 2010)

they are looking great, u love your lights btw i want a cooling system


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2010)

SICC";3931030]Nice said:


> they are looking great, u love your lights btw i want a cooling system


thanks! .. maybe once your done your grow u can upgrade to some cooled hoods!..u already have the lights!


----------



## hardroc (Mar 22, 2010)

yea man, nice setup and that's a nice full tent you got there. Sittin' here packing a few bowels for this one


----------



## statik (Mar 22, 2010)

hardroc said:


> yea man, nice setup and that's a nice full tent you got there. Sittin' here packing a few bowels for this one


Packing "BOWEL's?" 

Sorry man, I couldn't resist.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 22, 2010)

had to be a typeo e and w so close to eachother wewewewewewewwww lol!  i cant wait to have some fatty nuggs! last time i grew morning glory i droped my night temps down to 65 for the last 2 weeks flowering and it had a pinkish tone to the buds..i plan on doing it again too so the purps should get purple if it isnt by that time!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 23, 2010)

Looking good and nice set up, be great when u get ur bubba kush seeds to see them grow.


Evil


----------



## hardroc (Mar 23, 2010)

statik said:


> Packing "BOWEL's?"
> 
> Sorry man, I couldn't resist.


 
Oh so we got another spell check arsehole eh? Why do you guys even bother? Sorry that I don't take my time and check every fucking letter or word, I got better things to do that check spelling. If you know what the fuck the word is than why bother? Oh do be a fucking dick, I get it.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 23, 2010)

lol..im sure he was just bustin ur balls dude!...no hard feelings man!


----------



## inked (Mar 23, 2010)

sick setup, grow and photos mate! I'm runnin 1600w's myself in a slightly smaller tent, 1200 of which are HPS and 400w MH for good measure. Was just wondering what size pots your girls are in and roughly how long you plan to veg for? As i'll be using bigger pots myself when I get my 2x2m tent set up... i love trees!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html#post3944252


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 23, 2010)

inked said:


> sick setup, grow and photos mate! I'm runnin 1600w's myself in a slightly smaller tent, 1200 of which are HPS and 400w MH for good measure. Was just wondering what size pots your girls are in and roughly how long you plan to veg for? As i'll be using bigger pots myself when I get my 2x2m tent set up... i love trees!!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/313678-first-attempt-growing-coco-under-2.html#post3944252


there all flowering now.. 2moms in 6gal. buckets 1 mom ina 5 gal bucket..the 10 clones are in the gallon pots..do u have a journal?


----------



## inked (Mar 23, 2010)

cheers mate....shoulda read properly instead of just lookin through the pics....those pots look much bigger than 1gallon in the pics.

my links above mate


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 23, 2010)

lol go back and read homie..3gal,5gal,and 6gal..


----------



## statik (Mar 24, 2010)

hardroc said:


> Oh so we got another spell check arsehole eh? Why do you guys even bother? Sorry that I don't take my time and check every fucking letter or word, I got better things to do that check spelling. If you know what the fuck the word is than why bother? Oh do be a fucking dick, I get it.


Whoa..whoa..whoa dude..

You got me all wrong. I was just having a lil fun at the expense of the type-o. Play on words and all. Twisted I know, but like I said..couldn't resist.

I wasn't trying to be a nit picky English teacher by any means. I could give a damn how you spell something.

Hell..look at my screen name: 

"Statik"

Either way, cheers dude. Didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## hardroc (Mar 24, 2010)

yea sorry buds, I really have a short temper sometimes, don't take much to set me off even when I'm high, just caught me at 1 of my moments lol
it's cool


----------



## statik (Mar 24, 2010)

hardroc said:


> yea sorry buds, I really have a short temper sometimes, don't take much to set me off even when I'm high, just caught me at 1 of my moments lol
> it's cool


I hear ya. Like Gnome said, I was just giving ya a hard time. One problem with the internet is one's original intent is so easily lost in translation...

Wait..that like..almost sounded smart.


----------



## vertise (Mar 24, 2010)

nice grow man


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 24, 2010)

moved the ladies around a little yesturday..put that ghetto rigged table under one light and the mothers under the other...i'll try to get some pics up tm!


----------



## Bulldog1 (Mar 24, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> moved the ladies around a little yesturday..put that ghetto rigged table under one light and the mothers under the other...i'll try to get some pics up tm!


difinitely subscribed. been thinking about getting a tent also!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 24, 2010)

had a little somthing in the mail box for me when i got home today!!!  pics tm!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Mar 24, 2010)

subed...i ran the same setup with E&F. and had a great outcome...whats your current temp in the tent?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 25, 2010)

it stays around 75-80


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 25, 2010)

Day17 Flowering Pics..

Clones are in the back of the tent now and the 3 mothers upfront!


----------



## Evil Buddies (Mar 26, 2010)

Lovely pics looking real good there.


Evil


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 26, 2010)

they look great


----------



## statik (Mar 26, 2010)

What view is that (through the circles) Gnome? it looks like it's from the front of the tent..but wtf? What did you take those pics through?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 26, 2010)

fisheye/wide angle lens!  thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Mar 26, 2010)

nice setup yo cant wait to see how this one turns out.. scribed


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

Gnome Grown, you have any heat issues or anything we should know about, running 2 600s in a 4x4? 
I just bought a 4x4 and I am going to run 2 600 instead of one 1k. I want to be prepared for any issues that might come up.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 28, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Gnome Grown, you have any heat issues or anything we should know about, running 2 600s in a 4x4?
> I just bought a 4x4 and I am going to run 2 600 instead of one 1k. I want to be prepared for any issues that might come up.


the room that the tent is in never gets below 70..i run 2 400cfm can fans and it never gets over 80 degrees inside the tent "when the room temp is 70"


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 28, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> the room that the tent is in never gets below 70..i run 2 400cfm can fans and it never gets over 80 degrees inside the tent "when the room temp is 70"


Thats great news. I am going to set up 2 600 and have a inline fan pull air from outside of tent and across both bulbs and out the other side of tent, so no filter needed there (for now, have plans though) then I am going to pull air with a 4 inch inline through a can filter and out of tent.
I was thinking about buying a 1k dimable ballast until I came across your journal. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Mar 28, 2010)

np man!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2010)

day 27! tm will be 4 weeks!

MOMS

Morning Glory















.
..
...
..
.
Purps




















...
..
.
..
...
CLONES


----------



## statik (Apr 4, 2010)

Looking awesome Gnome. Gonna be some nice tops in there for sure with the node spacing you got out of them. Two 600's you say? Hmmmm...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2010)

yesir!..doing work in there!..the MG mom grew a lot of heads after all the supercroping!


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 4, 2010)

Very nice show and tell there my friend.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 4, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> day 27! tm will be 4 weeks!
> 
> MOMS
> 
> ...





mmmmmm porn


----------



## Shackleford.R (Apr 4, 2010)

...
excuse me while i pick my jaw up from the floor.


Shack


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2010)

lol thanks guys!...5 more weeks!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 4, 2010)

well done old chap!!...well done!!......what bulbs are u using?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2010)

thanks dude!..there agro max bulbs!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm at the same stage on my grow, I don't know if you've saw it, it's in my sig, Orange Mass
I'm on week 4 + 1 day, going for 9 weeks. So I got 5 left to go as well.
Very nice grow by the way, nice nugs already


----------



## redmule (Apr 4, 2010)

very nice dude, do you think thats alotta light for a four x four ? But on the other hand they look amazzzzing ? you think the doubled in hieght since you started the flower stage ? once again omg >>>>>>>>


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 4, 2010)

hell yes its alot of light in a 4x4!!!  and yah the clones def. doubled..id say they tripled in height!


----------



## redmule (Apr 5, 2010)

one more question, do you know what that setup cost each month to run in electricity


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 5, 2010)

little over 40$ with the lights and fans!...digital ballasts are wonderful!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 5, 2010)

little over 40$ with the lights and fans!


----------



## redmule (Apr 5, 2010)

thanks dude that sets my mind at ease i quess its off to see the wizard for me>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 5, 2010)

np man!..mybad for the double post,my phone was acting up!


----------



## redmule (Apr 5, 2010)

its off to see the wizard the wonderfull wizard of OZ.


----------



## cracker84 (Apr 5, 2010)

nice grow, really like the setup, im a tent grower myself. how tall will your plants be by the end of flowering? not really sure of the genetics of what you are growing.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 5, 2010)

cracker84 said:


> nice grow, really like the setup, im a tent grower myself. how tall will your plants be by the end of flowering? not really sure of the genetics of what you are growing.


 11 morning glory,and 2 purps..i dont think there gunna get much taller than they already are..maybe a few more inches..this is my first tent grow and im loving it!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 5, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> this is my first tent grow and im loving it![/COLOR]




Your leading the way Gnome.


----------



## cracker84 (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds great gnome. have you grown any of subcools stuff yet?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 7, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Your leading the way Gnome.


 LOL thanks dude!


cracker84 said:


> Sounds great gnome. have you grown any of subcools stuff yet?


 no i havnt..ive seen a few post about em..i'll check it out!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 8, 2010)

I was going to follow your grow and get another 600 hps in my 4x4x7, until my car shut down LOL. Oh well I will at least enjoy watching yours and kowing that 2 600s will in fact work out better than one 1k in a 4x4. Kudoo's Gnome


----------



## redmule (Apr 8, 2010)

gnome did you have to upgrade any electrical to do the do?? thanks again


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 9, 2010)

no sir...with everthing im running its a little over 1500 watts...15 amp breakers can push 1700w max..i wouldnt recomend pushing anything over 1500w though!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 10, 2010)

Trully outstanding Gnome.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 10, 2010)

thanks dude!...i'll try to get some pics up tm!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 11, 2010)

i didnt feel like pulling the ladys out or turning off 1 of the lights this time for photos "too lazy" but heres some pics,i took a few lower bud shots where the hps light isnt so bright so u can see the crystal production!


----------



## statik (Apr 11, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous Gnome, just gorgeous.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 11, 2010)

Damn those buds looks great man, some nice seeds as well


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 11, 2010)

thanks guys!..im pumped for my next grow!..i just orderd some sharks breath and some ice cream!..dunno what i wanna do now so i might let riu decide for me!


----------



## sogrow (Apr 11, 2010)

Looking real nice in there Gnome.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Apr 12, 2010)

wow those look beautiful gnome keep it up


----------



## hardroc (Apr 12, 2010)

I wasn't trying to be a dick or anything.
Congrats on the nice line up


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 12, 2010)

ehh i dont think it really matters...just trying to show ppl that there legit and not to be worried to place an order with them...

Thanks for all the comments guys!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 12, 2010)

I was just saying that the seed company's might not like how they're sending the beans shown around. That's all.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 12, 2010)

i know what u ment dude,its cool....i dunno if i even mentioned where i got them from?

EDIT: deleted the post just incase!


----------



## statik (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah typically you shouldn't do that Gnome. Not trying to get on your case. Cause anyone who thinks that it's beyond the thoughts of any "organization" to order seeds for themselves to figure out how a company ships them...you are kidding yourselves.

Still, may not want to do that in the future bro. I know Breedbay has a strict "dont tell" policy on their shipping methods. I figure that's probably pretty standard all around. Like I said though, not hard for anyone else to just order a pack themselves to figure it out....

EDIT:

Scored on a free T-shirt too..lmao!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 12, 2010)

well said! u get the mowhawk shit? 

HARDROC- delete that post when u can homie!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2010)

opend my tent today when i got home from work to check on the ladies and got blasted in the face with the strongest sweetest weed smell ive ever smelled in my life!!!


----------



## skinnyone (Apr 15, 2010)

Hey Gnome they are looking great! How do you think it would do with 1 - 1000 HPS and 2 4 bulb 4 foot T5 on the sides?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2010)

i cant tell u a legit answer cause i never ran a 1000w.. but i would assume a 1000w would run a lil too hot for my likeings..


----------



## skinnyone (Apr 15, 2010)

I would think the 2 6's are just as hot as 1 - 1k


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2010)

nope..600w bulbs run waaaaaay cooler than 1000's from what ive been told!


----------



## statik (Apr 15, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> nope..600w bulbs run waaaaaay cooler than 1000's from what ive been told!


I would think that 2 would at least equal a 1000w? IDK though, I know that a 600w produces about 3.5k BTU's an hour if that helps anyone figure it out. So 2 600's would be around 7k BTU's/hr (roughly).


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 15, 2010)

i dunno how to really look at this though..cause with 600s u can get the lights way closer!..so if it was judged on how hot do 2 600w lights run at 1-2 feet away and how hot would a 1000w run at 1-2 feet away..i think the 600s would be cooler for some reason..lol


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Apr 15, 2010)

ive ran a 1000 watt and two 600watts...and gnome grown is right IMO. the two 600s run waaaaay cooler and can be put alot closer..and cover the area alot better too.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

thanks for the info meangreen!..about to go water the ladies.. "might" have some pics later!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

just a bunch of random pics again in no order..u can tell the diff. in the mothers though the purps is starting to get really pruple and i havnt even droped night temps yet!

ENJOY!!!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Those are some EPIC plants/pics man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I'd give ya a rep but gotta spred out more still


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 17, 2010)

lol thanks dude!..i cant wait for my next grow!..gunna do 5 bubba and 5 sharks breath!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 17, 2010)

Can't wait to see 'em
you know I want a link to that when it starts


----------



## JN811 (Apr 17, 2010)

beautiful dude, glad i checked in!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 17, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> just a bunch of random pics again in no order..u can tell the diff. in the mothers though the purps is starting to get really pruple and i havnt even droped night temps yet!
> 
> ENJOY!!!



Nice and frosty, im loving that purple


----------



## Dropastone (Apr 18, 2010)

Awesome picture show my man.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2010)

thanks guys!..and thanks to who ever gave me the rep saying "nice looking plants"


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2010)

o yah,only 3 more weeks to go...next watering will most likey be there last feeding! "its gunna be a heavy feeding too!"


----------



## thewinghunter (Apr 18, 2010)

some ppl have their shit together. wow its like watching science fiction. my box is white film wrapped around a 6 foot box i built out of 2 by 4s


----------



## Shrubs First (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice gnome grown.. Been a while since I've been here.

Since like page 2, haha, So whats your expected yeild?
I'm just like 2 weeks ahead of you with 2 600 Watts, in a
5x5 hut, and I should be lookin at around 2 pounds.. 
Hope you're happy with your numbers... And I'm glad to
see you got that other light ducted up so all the air leaving your
hut is scrubbed, that open ended design was just silly.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2010)

lol i had to once they started stinking!..im hoping for atleast a pound..


----------



## JN811 (Apr 18, 2010)

thats my goal too.. im running 1200 watts in a closet about the size of ur tent..8 plants. I def. think ull hit it though.. How many weeks flowering are they right now?


----------



## JN811 (Apr 18, 2010)

well im sub'd keep up the good work!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2010)

tm will be 6 weeks exactly..they should start to swell up nice and fat esp. after there last feeding!..week 8 and 9 ill be flushing and droping the night temps to 65..


----------



## Motero 707 (Apr 18, 2010)

A bro good looking grow! That purple is fire. Keep it growin


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 18, 2010)

my beans came in this weekend!..so i figured id share what i have for beans for the future! 

as of now i have.
-GHS-
-10 Bubba Kush

-1 kings kush

PARADISE SEEDS
-5 Icecream

-DNA-
-8 Sharksbreath

-1 Lemon Skunk

-2 Rocklock

DINAFEM
-1 Whit Siberian

R.PRIVADA
-1 Cole Train

-BARNEYS FARM-
-1 Pineapplechunk

-1 Vanilla Kush

-1 Flower Power

-1 Morning Glory

-2 Red Diesel

-3 G13 Haze

All female seeds! 

heres a few pics..i like how DNA puts there beans in a little glass vial!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 18, 2010)

That's a nice line up........
Can't wait to see..... Sharks Breath, Bubba, Ice Cream +++++ and Rock Lock
oh yea and the White Sebberian
Nice choices


----------



## IGroWhErwAterflo (Apr 22, 2010)

nomaninsf said:


> Where did you get your seeds from? I hate to break it to you but there are no GDP seeds. GDP is a California bred strain and can only be attained by clones. Whoever sold you "GDP" seeds was yanking your chain.


I'm wit him on that!!! Been searching for the seed for so long!!!
All I have is clones of that strain (GDP) for about 5yrs now lol


----------



## IGroWhErwAterflo (Apr 22, 2010)

Very sick flo'' keep it up very good work !!


----------



## statik (Apr 22, 2010)

IGroWhErwAterflo said:


> I'm wit him on that!!! Been searching for the seed for so long!!!
> All I have is clones of that strain (GDP) for about 5yrs now lol


They were bagseeds man. Should have kept reading.


----------



## Jer La Mota (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome setup man ! and nice selection of seeds t00


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks guys!..

STATIK- anything new going on yet?


----------



## redmule (Apr 22, 2010)

well gnome your boomin good work good luck
909 likes gnomes style


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 22, 2010)

Where did you order from?


----------



## statik (Apr 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> thanks guys!..
> 
> STATIK- anything new going on yet?


Actually Gnome, yes. Do I have a grow journal for it? Sadly no. I am already a couple weeks into flower now, so I don't think I am going to start one this time. I got 16 plants this time, all from clone. I handed a few of my bagseed clones to a buddy before that powdery mildew attack...he ran out of room and gave them back. So I have 2 of my WOW's, PKOMG's, and OG Kush's. Good shit. Then I got a bubble cloner from the same guy, and he had clones in it at the time that were not that happy. I saved 2 Romulans, and 6 Cream Soda OG's from them. Also picked up a DJ Short Blueberry and a BlueCheese from the club.

All in Canna Coco and 1/3 perlite. Being fed Cutting Edge through a drip, in a (3x3) tray, run to waste. I wanted 4 rows of 5 plants being fed from 4 lines, fed for 15 minutes a day. Originally wanted to do a perpetual with it, but I wont be able to because my tent is gonna be swapped out to a mother holding area soon.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

SICC";4069990]Where did you order from?[/QUOTE]
Attitude..
[quote="statik said:


> Actually Gnome, yes. Do I have a grow journal for it? Sadly no. I am already a couple weeks into flower now, so I don't think I am going to start one this time. I got 16 plants this time, all from clone. I handed a few of my bagseed clones to a buddy before that powdery mildew attack...he ran out of room and gave them back. So I have 2 of my WOW's, PKOMG's, and OG Kush's. Good shit. Then I got a bubble cloner from the same guy, and he had clones in it at the time that were not that happy. I saved 2 Romulans, and 6 Cream Soda OG's from them. Also picked up a DJ Short Blueberry and a BlueCheese from the club.
> 
> All in Canna Coco and 1/3 perlite. Being fed Cutting Edge through a drip, in a (3x3) tray, run to waste. I wanted 4 rows of 5 plants being fed from 4 lines, fed for 15 minutes a day. Originally wanted to do a perpetual with it, but I wont be able to because my tent is gonna be swapped out to a mother holding area soon.


dude that cream soda kush sounds amazing! i love cream soda!!!! feel free to post some pics in here! 


EDIT: im uploading some pics now,ladies just got there last feeding!...i'll post an update on every plant so everyone knows whats what!


----------



## statik (Apr 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> Attitude..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the stuff was pretty good when I got to try some from my buddies grow. And he had phos defs pretty much before he flipped the switch. Mine are healthy as hell. Surprisingly bushy for their age. My buddy kind of screwed up though. The Rom's and CS OG's were started from seed. He cloned them when they got big enough, and then threw the parents into flower! So the clones aren't actually "mature." They still only grow 3 and 1 finger fans. 

Damn it, I'm gonna have to start a journal now.... I hate you. 

So a plant by plant update? Sounds nice. Man I wish I had the juice to run another 600. Have you been running any Co2? I forget and I'm lazy. I ran an actual Co2 tank in my hut for a few days. All I can say is DAMN. They got big fast.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

Day 46 flowering..

Droped the night temps down to 65 since the last pic update!

ENJOY!!! 

Morning Glory.






























.
..
...
...
..
.

P2 I wish i took a few clones off her!



































.
..
...
...
..
.
P1

























.
..
...
...
..
.
Morning Glory From Clones






























.
..
...
...
..
.
Group Shot!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

no co2...its spring here now so i get to put a fan in the window every day now! i dunno if me or the plants like the fresh better lol


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2010)

mmmmm porn


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 23, 2010)

what are you feeding at right now? shit load of beastie blooms?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

just 4tsp of tiger bloom per gallon..i ran out of big bloom a few weeks back and havnt had the chance to get more..


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2010)

How many gallons are your pots?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4072407]How many gallons are your pots?[/QUOTE]

clones are in 3 gallon pots..p2 and the morning glory mom are in 6 gallon buckets and p1 is ina 5 gallon bucket..


----------



## smokinmayne (Apr 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> just 4tsp of tiger bloom per gallon..i ran out of big bloom a few weeks back and havnt had the chance to get more..


wow just tiger and big blooms. props. you seem to have everything dialed in, and the cola's are swelling rediculously


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 23, 2010)

lol thanks bro!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 25, 2010)

I love your pix man, sooooo nice and frosty. 
Did you do any training on them, or did they just grow like that?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 25, 2010)

supercroped all the moms..did the MG 3 times!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 26, 2010)

MG 3 X? what do you mean?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 26, 2010)

lol...i supercroed the morning glory 3 times during veg to make her grow like that!


----------



## hardroc (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, lol, nicely done


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 27, 2010)

Love coming in here once a week and viewing some Beautiful buds. Great job Gnome.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks dude!....sorry people but i wont have pics up this week, but i promiss to get harvest pics up for sure!


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 28, 2010)

some harvest pics would be great


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL please put up the harvest pics.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Apr 30, 2010)

i'll be harvesting next week!!!!


----------



## 1badmasonman (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice setup bra how you liking those agromax. Im loving mine peace 1bmm


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

Just lurking around and waiting for next week.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

some buds shots during flushing! monday will be 8 weeks 12/12


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

Ouch, that looks good! When you trim, trim over glass and let your sugar leafs fall on glass, dry and collect MASS keif.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 1, 2010)

i have bubble bags to make some hash with the trim!


----------



## "SICC" (May 1, 2010)

Perfection 

+REP


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i have bubble bags to make some hash with the trim!


 No doubt you make a fine Hash.
I would love to invest in some Bubble bags, but first getting grow set like I want, one tent at a time. Just ordered a 4'9"x4'9"x6'7" Gro Lab tent. Going to use my 4x4 for veg only.


----------



## JN811 (May 1, 2010)

sick dude A+++++++++++


----------



## JN811 (May 1, 2010)

how many mp is ur camera? those are some NICE shots!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 1, 2010)

lOOKING AT THOSE BUD SHOTS AGAIN, WHY AM i YELLING?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH LOOKS SOOO GOOOOOOD!!!!! lol thanks guys!  its a 12 mp digital slr!


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

Another set of beautiful pix/plants
Nice work man


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

so, yesturday i unpluged one of the lights cause it was so damn hot, "dont wanna run ac at the same time"..anyways,i went to plug it back in this morn and nothing happend..tryed again about 20 min ago and still nothing...i hope its just the bulb! and im glad theres only a week left but i really want the ladies to be soaking up 1200w for there last week!...so before the light goes out, thats on now im gunna try swaping the bulbs and see if thats all it is! "fingers r crossed!"


----------



## hardroc (May 2, 2010)

Sounds like just you bulb (hopfully)


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

yah thats what im hoping!..the ballast still kicks on,fan in it everything works..just the bulb wont fire!...ohhhh just thought of somthing!..im gunna try one of my mh bulbs rite now!  should of tryed this in the first placed,wow im dumb!!!!  brb


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

i burnt out a 90$ hps....FUCK!. the thing looks fine but wont fire!..i put in my MH and it fired,so im happy it wasnt my ballast!...looks pretty cool in there now too with 2 diff colors!  i'll snap a pic!


----------



## Michiganman247 (May 2, 2010)

Sucks about the bulb but fuck your plants are looking nice. I have a similar tent, and will be putting another 600w after this grow. Was it hard to control your temps? I can have mine turned on and without my fan it usually tops out at 80F. If I turn it on it drops 5-10 degrees.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

its getting hard to control now cause its so hot out here...but if the room the tent is in stays at 70,inside the tent stays at 80 degrees...rite now its 91 in the tent and 80 outside the tent..cant afford to run an ac at the same time! only another week left so im good!...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

i can never take just 1 pic when i set up my camera, so here a lil more porn!


----------



## sway0311 (May 2, 2010)

Hey bro, im gonna be doing a medicinal grow, so smell, stealth, isnt a problem for me. Im going to dedicate one of my spair bedrooms for my grow. Heres the setup im working with right now

sunlight supply 1000 watt system
plant max 1000 watt MH Bulb 110,000 lumens
plant max 1000 watt HPS Bulb 140,000 Lumens
sunlight supply yield master II classsic 4ft Air Cooled
Viagrow 26' light hanger
viagrow ph +-

Soil/Nutes
Fox Farm ocean Soil
Formula&#8212;Big Bloom
Grow Big
Tiger Bloom
PH + -
Gear
Ph Tester
Temperature Guage
Humidity Guage
De-Humidifer
Oscillating Fans x2

Now my question is how should I properly ventilate, and keep the air coming in/out?

Also im going to use a germ tray w/built in cfl, how long should iw ait to throw under the 1k watter. Do you see anything I can add or to make my grow better? Also is it completely necessary to grow in a tent, if im not worrying about hiding my grow from the law?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

sway0311 said:


> Now my question is how should I properly ventilate, and keep the air coming in/out?
> 
> Also im going to use a germ tray w/built in cfl, how long should iw ait to throw under the 1k watter. Do you see anything I can add or to make my grow better? Also is it completely necessary to grow in a tent, if im not worrying about hiding my grow from the law?


..i think the grow tents vent nicely if usein the rite fans..but again anything can vent good if u have the fans in the rite spots!...one thing i learnd after my first grow is "PLAN BEFORE YOU PLANT!"...ur set up sounds mint!.. keeping fresh cool air coming into the room and hot air out is a big factor to growning,unless u have co2!  ...but i cant really tell u what to do with ur room since i have no clue what it looks like...bet u def. wanna do somthing for smell just so other ppl walking around ur hosue wont smell it and think of robbing you!!!!  with that said, venting is pretty simple, u want a fan up high blowing hot air out of the room,and u want a fresh air vent blowing into the room down low somewhere!.. then a fan or 2 blowing the air around in your room always helps! hope this helps atleast somewhat...im baked so i might not make the most sence rite now!


----------



## "SICC" (May 2, 2010)

I'm Lovin the porn, great job


----------



## sway0311 (May 2, 2010)

Its just a normal bedroom with a closet, i dont have to dimensions on hand but its decently sized. I will probably throw a carbon filter into the mix of the vents that pull the air outside. 

What would eb teh best way to run the incoming air? from the actual air vent in the room? And run that tube down low, then put an exhaust fan with inline charcoal vent taking the air into the attic or outside?

Do you think you see better results with your two 600s or with a single 1000? Im gonna have it on a light swinger as well. Thanks for the info, i didnt mean to post in your thread but you dont accept pms.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 2, 2010)

yah i dunno how to change that whole pm thing since i first made my name here!..but if u can,best thing to do when growing in a spare room is to blow fresh air into the grow room from another room!..as the whole 2 600watts vs 1 1000w..i couldnt tell u cause i never ran a 1000w,but a few ppl in here have said they like 2 600's over 1 1000w!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 3, 2010)

Watching the Gnome as made me want to expand my 600 to 2x 600. Venting air straight across both hoods and out other side, 2nd inline fan to exhaust/filter room. 2 600 have a much better output than 1 1k.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 3, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Watching the Gnome as made me want to expand my 600 to 2x 600. Venting air straight across both hoods and out other side, 2nd inline fan to exhaust/filter room. 2 600 have a much better output than 1 1k.


i was gunna set up the hoods in line to vent straight threw them but they spread light better side by side in my opinion!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i was gunna set up the hoods in line to vent straight threw them but they spread light better side by side in my opinion!


I gave that some thought as well, but getting the heat out means everything t me. Only because I was growing tree's before I had a decent hood and the heat really screws up the buds. ALso takes the smell away. I have noticed that raising my lights the last 5 days ~ really brought out the smell in my LA Woman.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

What ever you doing is working well. Your buds look nice and tight, getting very full.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 4, 2010)

i cant wait for monday!!!!!  i think i might do the big ladies saturday..i checked the trichs and there mostly cloudy i can see a tint of amber in some nuggs too!..the smaller plants will def. be mondys trichs on those are all cloudy! i dont see any clear ones so im happy!  but like i said, "i might" do the big ladies saturday im not to sure...13 plants in 1 day is A LOT of work,this is why i was thinking the big ladies saturday and the smaller ones monday..

INPUT ON THIS?!?


----------



## hardroc (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like a plan to me man, good luck


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 4, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> i cant wait for monday!!!!!  i think i might do the big ladies saturday..i checked the trichs and there mostly cloudy i can see a tint of amber in some nuggs too!..the smaller plants will def. be mondys trichs on those are all cloudy! i dont see any clear ones so im happy!  but like i said, "i might" do the big ladies saturday im not to sure...13 plants in 1 day is A LOT of work,this is why i was thinking the big ladies saturday and the smaller ones monday..
> INPUT ON THIS?!?


 I just sat my LA Woman in the dak for 36 hrs and then I tripped the light back on and took a look, Honest as I can be she was fuller of trichs, like snow. My input is to cut your lights after harvesting on Saturday and when Monday rolls around you will see a major difference, oh also I noticed that my clear trichs went cloudy (in the 36 dark) and aftet the 36 dark I turned on the lights for 2 days (12/12) and on the first half of the first day the smell came on fast and is still there (harvested/wet~~>drying).


----------



## mcpurple (May 4, 2010)

13 plants ya that would be a long day, mabye if u had 3-4 trimmers to help u out. plants look great to. your plan sounds good to me, i like to try to let them amber up to about 50 percent and the rest cloudy, but havent bean able to do that cuz i have had to chop early on my last 2 grows. but ya more amber means more couch lock unless u dont want that, but i like it for the pain.


----------



## DST (May 5, 2010)

Just stopped in to flick through your journal. I aslo had someone in my journal questioning my Headbands...why is it people come onto a thread, Throw some crap about, this ain't that, clone strain only, blah blah blah, and yet they haven't even read the journal. I also got my Headband seeds from a bag of weed I bought that originated from DNA genetics...so I was pretty confident on the linneage....That's what is starting to pi$$ me off about RIU...too many comments, not enough people reading the facts.

Your grow is stunning dude. + Rep!!

Peace, DST


----------



## Evil Buddies (May 7, 2010)

yeah i here ya if people aint got nothing decent to say then y bother say something at all. Most strains if grown properly will be some killer weed. For me its just nice to try new strains and flavours especially the unique tastes tasting flavours i never tasted b4.

People say clone only but u can for male flowers top grow on female plants to produce seeds. Then if people know the genetics of the clone only strain for example whiteberry is a cross of white widow and blueberry. Now if that was a clone only strain anyone would be able to buy some white widow and blueberry seeds and cross them. I geuss some people are here to argue instead of sharing there knowledge with everyone. I just ignore the idiots on here and get on with what i do best growing some evil buds and picking up tips from people on here.


Evil


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 7, 2010)

same here bro..i just kick back,laugh at fools knocking on my set up cause at the end i know i'll have some fire buds! thanks for the rep guys!  ...choping the big ladies tm!!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

harvesting the 3 moms today!!!!!!


----------



## hardroc (May 8, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh YYYYYYYyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 8, 2010)

Where you at Gnome? Are you tip toeing through your bud forest with a ax ?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

lmao!!!..taken a lil smoke break rite now,just finished one of the purps!...i cant find my big cutters! working with the small shears only..lol btw i got my buddy coming down that started me into growing, to give me a hand with the 10 plants on monday! ...its hard to pick trust worthy ppl for this type of shit but i can trust this kid with my life,we been boys since i was like 4!!!


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2010)

i wish this show on the 3D




+REP


----------



## williewill420 (May 8, 2010)

How is your temps inside with 2 600's? I was thinking about getting myself a tent


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

lol ive answerd that like 20 times in this thread!! ..but when the room is 70 degrees,the tent is 80 degrees!

Genuity- thats the first plant i chopped!..workin on the second purps now,had to take a half way break to toke! 

did i mention I HATE HARVESTING!..lol


----------



## genuity (May 8, 2010)

some of the best things in the world are hated...enjoy


----------



## mcpurple (May 8, 2010)

i love harvesting but 10 or more plants is alot


----------



## Moochbuds (May 8, 2010)

i will be harvest 6-10 every two weeks soon, all i will be doing  lets see up i can think of worse things hahaha


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

so, i only got to do the 2 purps today..i had to run out and get some shit done,just got home now so im uploading the few pics that i did take of the first purps plant i did! i'll have a full harvest pic show on either monday or tuesday!..and i'll take some pics as the buds cure..THIS THREAD AINT OVER YET!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 8, 2010)

heres one of the purps from today!


----------



## hardroc (May 9, 2010)

Looks good, 
I see you did a super crop on your main cola, nice thick stalk


----------



## Dropastone (May 9, 2010)

Looks damn nice gnome. Great job.


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 9, 2010)

]Those thick ass colas look like they have hair covering them there so full of trichs. Amazing job.


----------



## genuity (May 9, 2010)

nice bud formation,good trim job....


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 11, 2010)

sorry for the delay guy but i been so busy with so much shit that i didnt even harvest everything yet!.. so far ive done the 2 purps on saturday,morning glory on sunday, and 5 of the smaller MG's today..i turned off and pulled out the lights on monday!.. i'll have some pics of the harvest soon!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 11, 2010)

Lol its all fun until harvest time huh.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 11, 2010)

that looks amazing bro!! very very nice lol


----------



## Bic (May 11, 2010)

smokingrubber said:


> nice. I would plumb the first hood's intake to get air from outside the tent. right now you're sucking 400 cfm of clean and 400 cfm of smelly air and pumping them somewhere. So basically you're only cleaning 50% of your air. plus, you don't need 800 cfm for that tent. you need only 160-220 cfm.
> 
> just my .02 but I can't wait to see what 1200w can do in a 4x4. I was just talkin about doing that myself not more than 30 minutes ago.
> 
> Did you mention what kinds of bulbs you're using for veg and flower?


Spotted also


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 15, 2010)

ok im back,sorry about this hold up!..i didnt take any pics while i was harvesting cause my hands were waaaay to sticky to be touching my camera!.. but everything dry and is now in jars,i have 289 grams so far "little over 10 oz's" and still need to weigh 6 jars of Morning Glory...once i knew i had 289 G's and still 6 jars i was PUMPED! i know its gunna be close to 1 pound!!!! ..

heres some pics of the MG then some PURPS!

MG






























.
..
...
...
..
.
~~~PURPS~~~
















.
..
...
...
..
.

The 12 jars to the left and the one bigger jar on the right is the 289 grams..i still need to weigh the other 6 jars on the right!


----------



## smokinmayne (May 15, 2010)

i love those ball jars. i use the even smaller ones so i dont have to open up a big jar everytime i need a nugget

dank buds mane. enjoy!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 15, 2010)

thanks dude!,they make smaller ball jars?!?! i need to find one for my personal headsmoke jar!


----------



## smokinmayne (May 15, 2010)

yea mane check amazon i think they have like a 12 pack for 8 bucks or something like that

they are my favorite jars


----------



## hardroc (May 15, 2010)

Nice pull man +rep


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 17, 2010)

Now your really going to be busy, opening and closing jars, lots and lots. Great Harvest Gnome. 
I buy sets of 4 personal ball jars from wal mart. There like 1/4 the size of a quart jar. Really great for when you have many strains .


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 17, 2010)

lol yup! i been opening them twice a day for a few min...once in the morning before work,and before i go to bed! 

thanks for the kind words guys!..im gunna weigh the other 6 jars today!!!


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 17, 2010)

Give it a week then when you open them POW stronger than ever smell. 
Myself I open (first week) 3-4x a day. I stay cautious at the end lol.


----------



## Stoned MJ (May 18, 2010)

Awesome grow !!! excited to see the total weight


----------



## statik (May 19, 2010)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Give it a week then when you open them POW stronger than ever smell.
> Myself I open (first week) 3-4x a day. I stay cautious at the end lol.


I'm with ya there. I think I am a little paranoid that first week...for good reason though. Harvest looking great Gnome, can't wait for a final weight tally. Really wish I could run two 600's, the pad just won't handle that juice with everything else we got going on though.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 19, 2010)

statik said:


> Really wish I could run two 600's, the pad just won't handle that juice with everything else we got going on though.


just run digital ballast and run the lights at diff. times than the things in ur house,"have the lights on while ur sleeping and nothing is being used" ..i had to get around a few things like this myself!...i have everything running on a 15 amp breaker, i thought it wasnt gunna be enough at first untill i did some research and found out that a 15 amp breaker can hold a load of 1700watts before it trips,1500 watts is being safe though! if theres a will,theres a way!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 19, 2010)

TOTAL WEIGHT= 434 GRAMS!!! 

15.5 DRYED OUNCES.... i was a little upset at first thinking i didnt pull a pound, but then rememberd all the lower nuggs i pulled off for bubble hash!..it was atleast an ounce or 2 of lower nuggs...then i just


----------



## hardroc (May 19, 2010)

Nice pull man, congrates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## genuity (May 19, 2010)

right on..right on....happy times


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (May 23, 2010)

Wonderful harvest, great haul. Congrats on achieving a lb in a 4x4.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 23, 2010)

thanks guys!..i been blazein the morning glory for the last few days cause i ran out of nugg!..it already has its sweet taste coming but it still needs some cure time before its 100%!


----------



## JN811 (May 23, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> TOTAL WEIGHT= 434 GRAMS!!!
> 
> 15.5 DRYED OUNCES.... i was a little upset at first thinking i didnt pull a pound, but then rememberd all the lower nuggs i pulled off for bubble hash!..it was atleast an ounce or 2 of lower nuggs...then i just


nice dude!! close enough to a lb. you should be happy!!


----------



## noris559 (May 23, 2010)

i just read all 30 pages....

really nice grow...


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 23, 2010)

oh hells yes im happy!  thanks noris!


----------



## "SICC" (May 24, 2010)

Whats next?


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2010)

i was thinking 8 bubba kush and 8 sharksbreath all from seed!.. i already have a shit load of seeds to choose from!


----------



## The Snowman (May 24, 2010)

i'm thinking about ordering the bubba kush to, or some purple pineberry. i'll keep checking to see if you do the bubba kush, because i wanna see how it does.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2010)

i hear a lot of good and a lot of bad about GHS bubba kush but im gunna give them a go!...i wont be starting another grow for a few months but heres a link to a bubba thread! 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/318069-official-bubba-kush-thread.html


----------



## hardroc (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for throwing out the thread man lol


----------



## The Snowman (May 24, 2010)

yeah, it's a great thread!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 24, 2010)

np dude..i was gunna post ur thread at first then i was like ehhh not my spot to invite ppl to someone elses thread..lol


----------



## hardroc (May 24, 2010)

I say the more the merrier


----------



## vertise (May 24, 2010)

curious what size containers did you use. 10 gallon 15.


----------



## Cannabinolic (May 25, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> TOTAL WEIGHT= 434 GRAMS!!!
> 
> 15.5 DRYED OUNCES.... i was a little upset at first thinking i didnt pull a pound, but then rememberd all the lower nuggs i pulled off for bubble hash!..it was atleast an ounce or 2 of lower nuggs...then i just


Awesome setup, the bud looks killer, i just read the whole tread. I was shocked when i saw two 600w in a 4x4 but i have to admit i'm dissapointed at the yield. Not sayin yield is important when it's for personal smoke but stiill. 434 grams + 2 ounces of popcorn making it 494 so lets just say ca 500 grams. That's a 0,416 grams pr watt. I'm no expert but isn't that a horrible yield for a 1200 w setup? I was thinking of doing the 2x600 4x4 myself until i saw the yield pr watt. Again i mean no disrespect, i'm new to growing and have been told that a desent setup yields atleast 1gram pr watt. i dunno.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 25, 2010)

1 gram per watt if u vegg some monsters!!!! i hate how ppl think all plants should yeild 1 gram per watt!!! what if u had 1 plant with now vegg time at all! u really think ur gunna yeild 600 grams off 1 plant!?! lmao! too many ppl htink of that 1 gram per watt bullshit!,well i dont..i just grow to smoke some fire buds,idc about the whole 1 gram per watt bullshit! u think u can get 1200 grams out of a 4x4?!?! lol!!!!!


----------



## Cannabinolic (May 25, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> 1 gram per watt if u vegg some monsters!!!! i hate how ppl think all plants should yeild 1 gram per watt!!! what if u had 1 plant with now vegg time at all! u really think ur gunna yeild 600 grams off 1 plant!?! lmao! too many ppl htink of that 1 gram per watt bullshit!,well i dont..i just grow to smoke some fire buds,idc about the whole 1 gram per watt bullshit! u think u can get 1200 grams out of a 4x4?!?! lol!!!!!


Now callm down sir. I said i meant no disrespect. I'm new to this game and am here to learn mmmkay? I did not think 1 plant would yield 600g but maybe 36 plants under a 600w would yield 600g? And yes i did believe that you could pull 1200g from a 1200w 4x4, i believed that cause i'm a blank piece of paper yet to be written upon. I'm here to learn, no reason to get all worked up and bite my head off. So in your oppinion, how long would you have to veg to get "monsters" that yield 1g pr w? And under what light? peace


----------



## GNOME GROWN (May 25, 2010)

yo my bad dude!..i didnt meen to be a dick about it, it was morning when i replyd and i wasnt stoned!lol...but yah on the whole 1 gram per watt thing,i cant really see that happening unless u vegg some monsters before u start flowering!.. and i highly doubt a 600w can flower 36 plants,well it can but there gunna have some very loose fluffly buds!..i dont really know shit about 1 gram per watt as u can see..lol...but im sure theres threads here that u could learn on how long u need to vegg to get 1 gram per watt!...sorry for being rude dude,i woke up on the wrong side of the bed this morning!


----------



## Cannabinolic (May 25, 2010)

no prob bro. I have a 4x4 darkromm just laying under my bed. I'm currently on my first grow and am growing in a small 2x3 closet, 600w, 5 plants no veg, vegging sucks!!! lol I vegged for like a week maks couldn't take it any more, needed something to smoke. Am on week 4 of flowering right now and have to admit i was expecting around 300g harvest from my setup but maybe i need to lower my expectations. Take a look and tell me wath you think, that would be great! peace.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/333924-first-medical-grow-600w-hps.html#post4204425


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jun 5, 2010)

Purps and MG has been curein for about 3 weeks now..


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 9, 2010)

damn those buds looks great


----------



## bj.bubbler (Jun 9, 2010)

That was an EPIC read....dude your tent is awesome and the bud looks very tasty. Great job. Waiting for your next grow!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Jul 16, 2010)

just went through a few pages of pics, damn do i miss seeing those sexy ladies!


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

i was jus lurkin around this thread,wonderin when the guru was going to start back up?


----------



## machnak (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice buds man!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 7, 2010)

soon my friend!  i think im gunna mother a sharks breath and flower 9 plants at a time pulling 3 out to harvest every 3 weeks.. still not too sure!


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> soon my friend!  i think im gunna mother a sharks breath and flower 9 plants at a time pulling 3 out to harvest every 3 weeks.. still not too sure!


thats soundin good,i've been tryin to get my OP together!!jus need more room.


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 7, 2010)

yah man im only gunna run 1 600 in the tent so i can vegg a mother/clones!  im gunna go buy some supplies this weekend so be on the look out!


----------



## genuity (Sep 7, 2010)

GNOME GROWN said:


> yah man im only gunna run 1 600 in the tent so i can vegg a mother/clones!  im gunna go buy some supplies this weekend so be on the look out!


you know it!!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Sep 17, 2010)

Round 2 is gunna start soon! germd 10 beans,they all cracked open and were planted today! i'lll start a new thread once shit gets going!


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 18, 2010)

make sure to leave us a link for the grow


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 11, 2010)

i started them...got 7 BK flowering rite now,6 of them look strong the other is growing slow..i only vegged them for 2 weeks.. i have 1 sharks breath that im gunna mother,i'll be flowering some SB once the BK is done  ..im too lazy to start a thread but i'll post pics in the 600w thread then post that link in here!


----------



## GNOME GROWN (Oct 12, 2010)

i said fuck it and started a new journal! 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/375422-sharksbreath-bubba-kush.html#post4763094


----------



## Shangeet (Feb 3, 2011)

hei, awesum... 
wat an arrangement... 
subscribed and thrilled ... 
what is next... 
just try to grab the sequal...


----------



## full of purple (Mar 17, 2016)

Nice grow
I know how old it is
I'm running the same setup


----------

